# nissan murano not starting



## dielli (Nov 8, 2016)

hello im new in this forum and i need some help 
i have this nissan and when is cold it doesnt start when i remove the cables from cramshaft sensor it starts but when i get cables back on cramshaft sensor it doesnt start, i changed cramshaft sensor and is again the same problem anyone can help me


----------



## Ultimina (Oct 28, 2016)

How is your battery? I know that batteries give off less power in cold weather so it could be related.


----------

